
Belarus election: Police use live fire on protesters in Brest - selfsimilar
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-53748748
======
pmoriarty
Recently there were reports of major internet outages in Belarus, coinciding
with the election.[1]

Trying to hide this sort of violence may be one reason for such outages.

[1] - [https://netblocks.org/reports/internet-disruption-hits-
belar...](https://netblocks.org/reports/internet-disruption-hits-belarus-on-
election-day-YAE2jKB3)

~~~
fsflover
Corresponding discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120054),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24129059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24129059)

------
ivan_gammel
I recommend checking @nexta_live in Telegram to understand the scale of
protests and the scale of violence there. It’s in Russian and Belarusian
language, but there are plenty of videos of what’s happening now.

~~~
fullstop
[https://t.me/s/nexta_live](https://t.me/s/nexta_live) if you wish to preview
the channel before joining.

------
rurban
This is actually good news. The only chance are widespread strikes, and
strikes can only be fueled by something dramatic kind this.

Rigged elections were expected, the question is if strikes are following. The
weather is perfect for strikes.

